# Can anyone sex my frogs?



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what sex this Luec and this Azureus is?  
Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how are these frogs? the leuc looks like a male to me from teh pic, but it woudl be nice to have another frog to compare it with and teh azureus looks to be female.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I assume you are asking how old they are. The Azureus is ~8 months maybe and the Luec is ~9-10 months? I am not sure, I just know they are a bit shy of a year. 
I played calling for them both. The Azureus freaked out hopping around looking for the source of the noise and the Luec did nothing. They are kept in seperate cages - the Luec by itself and the Azureus with another Azureus (but a bit smaller by a couple months).
Is the reaction to the calling, neglecting it or going crazy over it, an indication of sex?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

That azureus looks pretty young, what's the age?


----------

